# BUG REPORT - PVR Failure



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Set timers on CBS-E and CBS-HD at the same time. Timers fired ok. Went into PVR menu during recording and cancelled CBS-E timer. Moved to the CBS-HD event and did 'start from begining' - no luck. Event went to live viewing and when trying to view recording later, it was not recorded at all (even though it was 40 minutes into the event when I intervened.) The event appeared in the PVR menu, but was 0 bytes (no data). Message was that the event was not recorded.

.....G

SW Version L142HECD-N
Boot Version 120B
Flash Version F051


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

If your CBS-HD was recording fine with the timer, why did you need to try to get it to start from the beginning? In any case, if you had two timers and two recordings going on at the same time, then the buffer that is usually going and would be used to initiate a recording "from the beginning" wasn't really recording, as the 921 can only record two streams simultaneously. Therefore, I'd expect the record from the beginning NOT to work as the buffer wouldn't have held any data. Since the timer was still in effect, I imagine it's not surprising that it was still listed in the PRV menu.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Jerry G said:


> If your CBS-HD was recording fine with the timer, why did you need to try to get it to start from the beginning? In any case, if you had two timers and two recordings going on at the same time, then the buffer that is usually going and would be used to initiate a recording "from the beginning" wasn't really recording, as the 921 can only record two streams simultaneously. Therefore, I'd expect the record from the beginning NOT to work as the buffer wouldn't have held any data. Since the timer was still in effect, I imagine it's not surprising that it was still listed in the PRV menu.


Jerry - I simply jumped into the stream from the PVR menu and tried to rewind. I used to do this all the time on my 501. Since the event was recording, it should have been possible to rewind, pause, etc., but no PVR functions were available and the PVR event content (after recording finished) was empty.

.....G


----------

